# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  [Ka Kaluar 500 Postime] Pershkruani nje anetar/e me nje foto.

## Apollyon

Nga disa foto qe vendosen TikTak edhe Rexhina, me erdh ne mendje kjo teme.

Po e kap me Xhuxhun si fillim  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Dorontina

hahahahahahha po pse me negativitet gjeje ndoj Das te dashurohemi ne te  :buzeqeshje: 
nuk di te postoj  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Apollyon

xfiles, nuk ka kohe te ngrihet nga kompjuteri  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## NORTONI

Jo se nuk ka kohe te ngrihet nga kompjuteri po e ka blere te ri dhe gezon.hahaah

----------


## xfiles

> Jo se nuk ka kohe te ngrihet nga kompjuteri po e ka blere te ri dhe gezon.hahaah


haha, une nuk e rruaj fare,  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Nyx

Se ke me kujton ky fytyra mua :perqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

> Se ke me kujton ky fytyra mua


Sigurisht jo mua  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Nyx

Se di pse po gjithmon kam pasur pershtypjen se ti je bjond Rapsoul ... dicka e tille:

----------


## xlindax

*Xhuxhumakun e paskeni goditur. hahha*

----------


## KaLajsi

Ja dhe [era] Belegia ime e preferuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KaLajsi

SeveN  majtas me mbathje te zeza , ndersa Shock me mbadhje te bardha . 



*E di qe do bani kundersulm e di*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Kalajsi hahahahahahaha che schiffezza, aq keq me mendoke re pupupu

/me qannnnnnnnnnnnn:P

----------


## Jack Watson

Uarda  :perqeshje:

----------


## poeti_trishtuar

KaLajsi Mashalla  Mire e Menoke Eren ti  Re Hallall  :buzeqeshje:  


/me Ja Meshtet Menimin KaLajsit  Lol :P

----------


## [MaRiO]

Ja Dhe Bledari  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## poeti_trishtuar

Ja Dhe Albaguard Me CIBOX...

Majtas CIBOX  Dhjathtas Albaguard

----------


## carbondcd

Sot ora 22:00 me kaloj bani tash jom rikthy ...filloj prej atina qe ma boni bann ...dmth anonimi  :buzeqeshje:  ( shqipet nga maqedonia aty kush osht mod )


 :llafazan:

----------


## [MaRiO]

ja ne macho  qefliu

----------


## poeti_trishtuar

Ky Eshte KaLajsi Duke Ba Presion  :Ppp


http://www.drenasi.cc/modules_data/gangstaChimp23.jpg

----------


## [MaRiO]

Ja   era  si e trajto  burrin  :ngerdheshje:

----------

